# Kayaking Bear Creek Flood Waters Video



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

WOW


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

We need names! Way to put on!
Joe


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

That's Kevin's unmanned boat at the takeout. We pulled it off of a diversion dam down in Bear Creek State Park last night, so it's accounted for. The ranger at the park said they were keeping the gates closed, and were expecting up to 7' more water in the reservoir. The paved parking area was already flooded last night.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

That video is me (first paddler and swimmer), Bridger, boofing onto my boat, and Steve throwing a 360 at the lip for fun. Brian boofed onto my head but that didn't make it into this video.

My boat hung up on a rock just downstream and we got it out, kicked out some massive dents, and continued on with a grin. Awesome run. Lost a paddle.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

JCKeck1 said:


> We need names! Way to put on!
> Joe


Looks like Ian (backwards), Kevin and Roy

Wish I was there? [email protected]#gggggg


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

bump on that, this was a big beatdown!


----------

